

LoopBack - a private, open source mBaaS based on Node.js - alancharles
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/announcing-loopback-an-open-source-mobile-backend-as-a-service-based-on-node-js/

======
malandrew
Link to github repo and docs:

[https://github.com/strongloop/loopback](https://github.com/strongloop/loopback)

[http://docs.strongloop.com/loopback/](http://docs.strongloop.com/loopback/)

FWIW, I'm really trying to figure out what this is exactly. Is it something
that can be used standalone or does it need to be used only as part of
StrongLoop Suite? The marketing speak all over the place is so palpable that
it obfuscates.

~~~
enjoyjava
LoopBack is open source. The repos are public and the node modules have been
published to NPM registry. As a Node developer, you can definitely use/hack it
as usual.

LoopBack is part of the StrongLoop suite distribution too. That's where you
will get an integrated solution (with StrongNode & StrongOps) and commercial
supports.

------
gshipley
I have been using OpenShift for my application development and would like to
try this out. Does anyone know if they are a cartridge for OpenShift?

~~~
rmgraham
Looks like it: [http://docs.strongloop.com/#openshift-
cartridge](http://docs.strongloop.com/#openshift-cartridge)

------
d1b1
Sad to see the NodeFly Logo die out. But great to see the product become part
of a larger offering. Visibility into node.js event loop has been mission
critical for our team. Way to go Strong loop and their mission!

------
arboreal
How does this compare to something like Parse?

~~~
Schoonology
LoopBack is open source. It's way too easy (IMNSHO) to outgrow what Parse has
to offer, and I'm never a fan of these black-box, hosted solutions.

I can make changes as I need, and I own the whole server application from the
bottom up.

~~~
altsang
Exactly - Loopback = "Parse in an open source box" versus a black-box.

------
chandrikagole
gshipley, yes StrongLoop does have cartridge for OpenShift -
[http://docs.strongloop.com/#openshift-
cartridge](http://docs.strongloop.com/#openshift-cartridge)

------
nibin777
This is huge. NodeJS enters into the enterprise!

------
dirkz
Great work StrongLoop!

------
lresende
Good to see more mBaaS solutions in the open source arena. Particular using
Node.JS which is a great fit for mobile backends.

------
shubhra51
Loopback is the middleware api glue for making rich mobile apps enterprise
grade. This should enable us to build apps which can actually access data
locked in enterprise data stores very quickly

